# Is this C50 deal legit



## Brwaap (Jun 7, 2012)

Dear all,

I've been wanting a (colnago) racebike for a long time and now I've been offered what I think is a great deal on a C50 frameset for 550€.

Should go down this weekend, only thing I'l worried about, with all I've read on the internet on fake colnago's, is whether or not this is the real deal. 











I've already emailed Colnago about it and they asked me for the serial number (BM124), no response yet.

What details should I pay attention to when we meet up and I check the frame?


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Brwaap said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I've been wanting a (colnago) racebike for a long time and now I've been offered what I think is a great deal on a C50 frameset for 550€.
> 
> ...


Wait for Colnago's reply. Fakes are really well made now, so a visual inspection may not be sufficient.

Also check the frame carefully, for signs of wear and tear or damage.

Cheers....


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Looks authentic, probably 2006 model

C50 ver I have yet to see a C50 offered for that low. Usually a used C50 is offered around 900€.

Be careful it could be maybe a bait and switch scheme or there could be something wrong about the frame.


----------



## Brwaap (Jun 7, 2012)

bottecchia_eja said:


> Wait for Colnago's reply. Fakes are really well made now, so a visual inspection may not be sufficient.
> 
> Also check the frame carefully, for signs of wear and tear or damage.
> 
> Cheers....


They replied:
_it’s a C50 size 54 traditional produced on 2005 Best regards_

I hope it's in good condition, I've postponed the meet up until thursday.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Brwaap said:


> They replied:
> _it’s a C50 size 54 traditional produced on 2005 Best regards_
> 
> I hope it's in good condition, I've postponed the meet up until thursday.


Good luck! Keep us posted.


----------



## Brwaap (Jun 7, 2012)

*Bought the frame!*



bottecchia_eja said:


> Good luck! Keep us posted.


Closed the deal without doubts! The frame is in excellent condition, considering it's age of 7 years, I was searching for crash damage but it doesn't even have real scratches. 

The guy selling it was an older man, he had bought some high end hybrid and had trouble with race geometry. He intended to have 800€ for it, but was tired of people trying to downbid and eventually not coming up with the cash, so I guess I was somewhat the right man at the right place.

Really excited, can't wait to ride it, so now I have to decide how to build it up. Prices between local shops vary with hundreds of euros. I would go the internet mailorder way on sram force, but one shop has offered a good deal on a campagnolo chorus group, including building and setting up. I might take that, since it's an Italian bike and I feel I should keep it all Italian. All shops assured me you need some specialised tools, so I think I should support local instead of going the cheapo internet way. In the end I could save about 250€, but then I would still have to go to a shop to install (tighten) the bottom bracket.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Brwaap said:


> Closed the deal without doubts! The frame is in excellent condition, considering it's age of 7 years, I was searching for crash damage but it doesn't even have real scratches.
> 
> The guy selling it was an older man, he had bought some high end hybrid and had trouble with race geometry. He intended to have 800€ for it, but was tired of people trying to downbid and eventually not coming up with the cash, so I guess I was somewhat the right man at the right place.
> 
> Really excited, can't wait to ride it, so now I have to decide how to build it up. Prices between local shops vary with hundreds of euros. I would go the internet mailorder way on sram force, but one shop has offered a good deal on a campagnolo chorus group, including building and setting up. I might take that, since it's an Italian bike and I feel I should keep it all Italian. All shops assured me you need some specialised tools, so I think I should support local instead of going the cheapo internet way. In the end I could save about 250€, but then I would still have to go to a shop to install (tighten) the bottom bracket.


Congrats man! :thumbsup:


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Brwaap said:


> All shops assured me you need some specialised tools, so I think I should support local instead of going the cheapo internet way. In the end I could save about 250€, but then I would still have to go to a shop to install (tighten) the bottom bracket.


In my experience installing Campy 11 is more time consuming than Shimano and the directions that come with the parts are generally poor. The only special tool is the chain tool though. The "bottom bracket" doesn't really exist in the classic sense and is installed with a hex wrench (you're installing the crank).

Chorus 11 is an excellent match though. If i had to choose again i'd do the same. :thumbsup:


----------



## Brwaap (Jun 7, 2012)

*campagnolo chain tool?*



icsloppl said:


> Chorus 11 is an excellent match though. If i had to choose again i'd do the same. :thumbsup:


Thanks for your reply! I have Sram Force on my current hybrid. Don't like the front derailleur action.

I'm offered 1095€ + 50€ for Campagnolo body on my Mavic back wheel incl set-up on the Chorus. Cheapest I found on mailorder was 950€ for the Chorus group alone, that's without shipping or set-up.

Sram Force would be 850€, without shipping.

I'm pretty handy on bikes myself, but all shops said I need a special tool for the right bottom bracket tightning, and for the campagnolo special chain tool.

I'm leaning towards the Chorus on the C-50 frame, via the local shop.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

colnago+ campy work like a charm......chorus is a great deal but so, is athena. Personally I have a weak spot for the 10s record but its harder to come by, having to source parts from here and there.........


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

Brwaap;3961103one shop has offered a good deal on a campagnolo chorus group said:


> Have to agree that this appears the best solution in the short-term and the long-term too as any future issues can be dealt with without argument by your shop. It may well end up being an extra 250€ well spent! :thumbsup:
> 
> Enjoy.


----------



## Brwaap (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the replies!

I'm set on the Chorus. Only decision to make is lbs or internet, best deal i've found is 260€ difference, still a lot. That's all the tools you would ever need and the satisfaction of doing it all myself, if it doesn't turn into frustration not being able to set it up properly...


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

If you go with 11 speed Campy, you'll want to own the chain tool at some point...


----------



## Brwaap (Jun 7, 2012)

Well that's a whopping 150 right there..


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Yes, $235 in U.S. funds if purchased locally.

Considering that the Shimano tool is $11 (and works superbly)....

rrr:


----------



## askmass (Sep 28, 2009)

Park CT-11 Rivet Peening Tool for Campy 11 SP

$39 online


----------



## Brwaap (Jun 7, 2012)

*final build*

I wanted to post a few pictures of the actual frame, the forum rules won't let me.

Any advice given in this thread will be taken in account. :thumbsup: Thanks everyone who replied!

I've started a new thread on the actual build: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/colnago/colnago-c50-2007-build-283494.html, 
hope you guys don't mind.


----------



## sapguy (Aug 26, 2009)

buy the special campy tool, it's a one time disbursement and then YOU will be the Man who owns it, people will seek you out and you can ask for a voluntary contribution as you lend it out ... you'll have it paid off in no time, plus be doing a valuable service to others

there is no valid reason to put Shimano parts on an Italian bike, certainly never on a colnago, they are fine for bikes from other countries, so leave them for Trek, Giant and so on


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

sapguy said:


> buy the special campy tool, it's a one time disbursement and then YOU will be the Man who owns it, people will seek you out and you can ask for a voluntary contribution as you lend it out ... you'll have it paid off in no time, plus be doing a valuable service to others
> 
> there is no valid reason to put Shimano parts on an Italian bike, certainly never on a colnago, they are fine for bikes from other countries, so leave them for Trek, Giant and so on


The brother has spoken. Listen to the brother, he is right.

I must admit to being a tad disappointed, OK a LOT disappointed, when Ernesto began to hang Shimano bits on his bikes. I ain't saying Shimano is bad, but I am a traditionalist, and Shimano bits on an Italian bike offend my sensibilities. That's all.


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

bottecchia_eja said:


> The brother has spoken. Listen to the brother, he is right.
> 
> I must admit to being a tad disappointed, OK a LOT disappointed, when Ernesto began to hang Shimano bits on his bikes. I ain't saying Shimano is bad, but I am a traditionalist, and Shimano bits on an Italian bike offend my sensibilities. That's all.




I'd always thought it was Lefevere who put Shimano on his Mapei Colnago, but I guess Ernesto controlled the full equipping of his sponsored bikes? Makes sense because Colnago never chose to bridle itself with stultifying tradition. Are you also still upset with Masi's alliance with Reynolds steel as well? Guess I shouldn't be surprised to see so much romanticism going on with these bikes.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Zampano said:


> I'd always thought it was Lefevere who put Shimano on his Mapei Colnago, but I guess Ernesto controlled the full equipping of his sponsored bikes? Makes sense because Colnago never chose to bridle itself with stultifying tradition. Are you also still upset with Masi's alliance with Reynolds steel as well? Guess I shouldn't be surprised to see so much romanticism going on with these bikes.


Guilty as charged, I am a traditionalist and a romantic when it comes to bikes.

Like I said, ain't notting wrong with Shimano or SRAM. 

Just not my cup of grappa!


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

In '05 I built my last Master xl with Chorus/Record, but this time I *might* do something different.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Zampano said:


> In '05 I built my last Master xl with Chorus/Record, but this time I *might* do something different.


Santo Tullio will not be happy if you leave the family.


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

bottecchia_eja said:


> Santo Tullio will not be happy if you leave the family.



Hahaha---I have SRAM currently which works well enough, and its effortless up-shifting in the drops is the selling point for me. 

I have a sense lament whenever I come across other Record equipped riders. My first road group was Nuovo Record, went through two Super Record, a C-Record, and two Ergo Powers. Haven't owned a Shimano road group yet, and can't remember which lever does what, yet. SRAM is like a screwdriver.


----------

